# Sex, Chocolate or Make Up?



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay so we've all been asked: sex or chocolate, right?

Well... since make-up is so important to all of us, let's alter it!

So which would you choose if it meant going without the other two forever: sex, chocolate or make-up?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

sex!!


----------



## Iridescence (Jan 21, 2007)

definitely sex!!!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 21, 2007)

sex!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

S.e.x.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 21, 2007)

I doubt I'd find anyone willing to have sex with me w/o any make up on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I still say sex.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with makeup...although I couldn't live without sex either.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 21, 2007)

Sex!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

All three at the same time please :cartwheel: .

If I had to choose it would be sex :hump: .


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_All three at the same time please :cartwheel: ._

 





 haha i'd go with the sex.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_All three at the same time please :cartwheel: .

If I had to choose it would be sex :hump: ._

 






i'd like all three at the same time as well, though.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 21, 2007)

SEX!!!! hahaha


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 21, 2007)

hmmm. sex, with makeup at a very close second!


----------



## labwom (Jan 21, 2007)

Good I'm not the only horny person here. I choose SEX!!!


----------



## JJones (Jan 21, 2007)

----


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gosh you're a randy bunch aren't you! hehe


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 

 
_am i really the only one giving up chocolate?

woah.

i mean, you can still eat  sweet fruit..._

 
Haha no, they mean they'd all choose sex and go without chocolate & make-up!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 21, 2007)

S.e.x.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sex all the way!!!

But how about wearing some hot make-up with some chocolate covered sex! Ha ha!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm going for sex too... We should show this to any of our boyfriends who bitch about us never being in the mood, lol.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

Definitely sex...but you could work the other two in (wearing makeup while having sex and eating chocolate covered strawberries)...lol!


----------



## faifai (Jan 21, 2007)

Sex! Forget chocolate and makeup.


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

It definitely has to be *make up *for me. I look horrendous without make up and i need it to be presentable for work in the future.

i can live w/o xxx, all i need is my fingers.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 22, 2007)

As long as I can have one last go 'round with my makeup and one final piece of chocolate cake...I'll take sex anyday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, think of all the money you could make from being forced to sell off your whole collection....

Oh. I'd like to stipulate. It has to be good sex on a consistent basis. Otherwise, I'm choosing makeup!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

Albeit that I have issues with avoiding sex (yeah, even though I've been married for years), I'd have to say makeup usually makes me feel better! LOL

It's pure bliss either way, but I can hold on to the makeup and resell it or trade it later if need be! HAHA


----------



## Holly (Jan 22, 2007)

definitely sex!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 23, 2007)

i don't like chocolate too much, don't wear make up everday... but don't miss the sex sessions often... so _sex_


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Makeup  (My medication screws with my desire for the other two if that helps exaplain it a bit)


----------



## shopgood (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_Albeit that I have issues with avoiding sex (yeah, even though I've been married for years), I'd have to say makeup usually makes me feel better! LOL

It's pure bliss either way, but I can hold on to the makeup and resell it or trade it later if need be! HAHA_

 
you can sell or trade your sex too! hahaha jk
i'm surprised how many admitted to sex!! ..and they say MEN are horny. 

hey i wonder what men would answer if it was between sex and football lol


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

sex... because my husband is the sexiest man alive in my eyes... but i would sure miss the other two ;(


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 24, 2007)

SEX, hands down!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 24, 2007)

Sex, mu, and chocolate!!  No really...

J/k, sex...duh!


----------



## mzjae (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha...I'll go with the majority & say sex. =)


----------



## ccarp001 (Jan 24, 2007)

ummm, make-up. guess i'm the odd one out here lol!


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, I can't believe this thread!

Depends who the sex is with eh ;-) there's some pretty damned fine makeup out there dontcha know!


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 18, 2007)

Bunch of freaks on here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J/P

SEX for sure, but my make up is nipping at it's heels!  I've seen some colors that make me have the same reaction!


----------



## User49 (Apr 18, 2007)

Make up!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

sex w/ makeup on and //whitechocolate right after =P


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow!  Im going with the ones that say all 3 at the same time... hahaha, actually if i had to choose it would probably be SEX with makeup and chocolate in a tie for second, as long as the chocolate is swiss or some other extraordinary kind, except white chocolate... BLAH!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

Ha! I'm gonna go against the grain and say chocolate. When I don't have a man, I still have 2 hands. I'll make due.


----------



## sunsational (Apr 20, 2007)

definitely sex


----------



## Katura (Apr 20, 2007)

Can I keep the makeup I already own??? haha...

no. I pick sex.

gosh...I need to get some.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

Def. Sex....chocolate does nothing for me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2007)

Sex. Then makeup and chocolate.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 20, 2007)

None of those. I choose money. Sex bores me, chocolate is gross, and the money would let me buy the makeup. Lol!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_sex w/ makeup on and //whitechocolate right after =P_

 
Keep talking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I go for sex too, but mu is a really close socond...


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Well seeing as sex doesn't make me look any prettier, I'd have to choose makeup. Hideously vain, I know


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 21, 2007)

Given that it's been too long since I had any.....and I LOVE chocolate especially Lindt and the high-end kind...also makeup makes me sooo happy....

but I'd still choose sex, with a totally hot guy, hands down...and all over me


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_sex w/ makeup on and //whitechocolate right after =P_

 
oh yeah- i just had some lindt white chocolate truffles.
oh and I do chose sex although I hadn't had it in 3 weeks.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 11, 2008)

Chocolate.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 11, 2008)

Chocolate, I'm a massive chocoholic, I'm at the point I'm gunna need a counselor just so I can quit and lose weight.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL - this is so easy, sex is hugely important to my hubby and me and it would be a sad sad day if makeup was more important than being with my man! 
But I DO love my makeup as well


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 11, 2008)

If I had a partner sex would be pretty close, though I've been single for 4years now and never had sex on a regular basis so not the most important thing, i haven't had it in nearly a year


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2008)

I would give up the chocolate, because there are many other types of candy out there.   I don't want to give up sex and I still want to look good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Between the last two, I would give up makeup.  I can get makeup tattooed. I am not giving up sex.


----------



## KAIA (Apr 11, 2008)

SEX!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 11, 2008)

Sex for me too. I don't care for chocolate much, MU is important but no way as important as sex


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 11, 2008)

makeup since im single and don't sleep around if I'm not in a relationship. sex if I was in a relationship. I am not much for chocolate, it's too sweet, I like carbs heh!  damn that pasta.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 11, 2008)

SEX!!!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 11, 2008)

hahaha!

What a funny thread!

I was going to say chocolate, thinking to myself man, this thread is full of some horny b!tches, but then I realized, how lonely it would be to only have chocolate as my only means of fulfillment. It is so much better to be with someone (that someone being my husband, lol) instead, so I'm gonna go with SEX!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 11, 2008)

Sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

But damn I wish I could have all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh wait, I can. lol


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm so glad I'll never have to make this decision for real!  How cruel would that be?  In any case, since we're playing this hypothetical game, buy me a first-class ticket for "DAMN I'M ONE HORNY BITCH" airlines please!


----------



## Trista (Apr 11, 2008)

May fave has to be makeup but chocolate (especially dark chocolate) is a close second. I'm not that into sex- and trust me I've had experiences and I do have a boyfriend -but I could definitely live without it.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm going to have to say makeup.
it makes me the happiest out of the three. haha


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd say sex... if it's with a lover. 

If it's just a quick romp with someone, eh, make-up would make me feel better than that.


----------



## katina (Apr 11, 2008)

chocolate lol. I'm a serious chocoholic


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Apr 11, 2008)

Makeup, duh! The other two can make you fat. Sex = chance of pregnancy. Chocolate = eating the whole bag.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 11, 2008)

S
E
X
...... While wearing makeup and having chocolate somewhere in the mix... hmmmm... Now I want to get my butt home. lol


----------



## jinxii (Apr 11, 2008)

Makeup!... Im not going to give an explanation though...lol too complicated.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 11, 2008)

ummmm.... all 3


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

If I was in a relationship it would definitely be sex, but since I'm not..MAKEUP all the way baby!


----------



## Briar (Apr 11, 2008)

I could live without makeup or chocolate (not saying it'd be easy mind you) but sex is very important to my relationship, and free and non-fattening so I'm not giving that up.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate chocolate. I'd have to say sex or make-up.
Although sex with my boyfriend makes me feel good enough to not need make-up.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

Sex fo'shizzle!~


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 12, 2008)

I often find my self thinking about makeup during sex. How crazy is that! hahaha!~


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I haven't been getting laid much lately and I'm trying to cut back on sugar, but makeup can get expensive, and I got bills.

Hmm...

I'll choose sex, only because I can eat chocolate and burn off the calories with vigorous sexual activity that I'm getting paid for to support my makeup habit! It's not fair, but damnit, I'm an American, and therefore am entitled to be greedy and indecisive!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_I doubt I'd find anyone willing to have sex with me w/o any make up on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I still say sex._

 
I second this haha


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

i can deffo live without chocolate
but without makeup i probs wouldnt be able to get laid
haha


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh so swish* 

 
_I often find my self thinking about makeup during sex. How crazy is that! hahaha!~_

 
lol! Thats not only crazy, but hilarious!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 17, 2008)

Sex, baby.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

Makeup, but then again, I'm a virgin.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 21, 2008)

If i was a virgin i would be curious as hell as what sex feels like with all the answers saying sex LOL.

I think having a hot guy with a great bod as eye candy looks and feels a lot better than me wearing makeup, so i'd go with sex! ..and its free!!


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

I wonder if anyone would have sex with me without make-up on... haha 
But say they would, I choose sex!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, what a scary scary thought! I love all 3 but I would definitely choose SEX! Hahah


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_ummm, make-up. guess i'm the odd one out here lol!_

 
makeup


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 25, 2008)

I COULD NOT give up make-up.

I don't eat much chocolate and I have a V-card. So I can easily give up sex & chocolate! lol.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

Makeup baby! Chocolate is yum but it makes me have issues with obesity and sex....no comment on that lol.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 26, 2008)

Makeup. i wish I was as excited about sex as I am with makeup. lol!! but sex comes really really really close


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 26, 2008)

sex...but only if it's good sex! Bad sex can go away.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 26, 2008)

You're all WHORES!!! jk

I can't live w/o chocolate. look at my goddamn username! i don't need makeup andgod created vibrators for a reason!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 28, 2008)

i did post a while back. ive changed my views. 

I'd choose sex anytime! i dont need to eat chocolate (dieting), i dont usually wear much makeup (rarely) so Sex it is!

yusss i'm a h0r


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

Chocolate.

As much of a makeup ummmm addict/fan/hobbiest I've become I don't mind going without for some yummy deep chocolate and sex is odd to me I mean I enjoy it but 2 months is not that long....


----------



## KikiB (May 4, 2008)

Makeup!!!

Yes, I love chocolate, but I'm trying to really watch my weight so I suppose I could live without it. 

Sex, it's not something I have ever had (I have gotten close but I am not emotionally ready), and once I stop hanging out with my guy friend I am going completely celibate (kissing only before marriage, and the less sex the best). 

Makeup wins by default.


----------

